# Flu shot pros and cons and opinions



## ready4lullaby

I realize this can be a touchy subject, so I just want to make sure to mention, this is for my information. Please do not turn this into a bashing session. I think it's a choice for each person to make individually.

OK! I'd like to hear people's opinions about whether or not to get flu shots while pregnant. My doc says he does not push vaccinations, except the flu shot while pregnant because preg women are esspecially susceptible to viruses. We are looking out for the baby, not just ourselves. 

Please, opinions and/or research are welcome!


----------



## NaturalMomma

It says on the flu vaccine insert that it's not tested for safety in pregnant women.


----------



## oneday123

Someone has asked the exact same question in first trimester. Read through that.


----------



## BunnyN

I wouldn't get one but that is because of a personal history of allergic reactions, most people think that it's safe.


----------



## xdxxtx

My MW suggested it in second tri. I waited for second tri, and there's no flu around here so far, so I haven't gotten one. I didn't get one last year, either, when I was pregnant with my first baby. There was just no flu here at all last year, and this year's looking like it's the same.

I WOULD rush and get a flu shot if I heard anyone around here had the flu, but I've got several pregnant friends keeping an eye out for it, too, and nobody's heard of it anywhere within 100 miles of here. hehe


----------



## zombiedaisy

I never got it with my other two, but opted to this time around. I did because my son is in school and he brings stuff home from school, and so I figured it was best to just get it done and be as protected as possible. I also had the kiddos get it and my husband got it. I never had an issue with it. I got it around 25 weeks I believe. So far, I havent gotten sick, but flu season doesnt kick in around here until January or so.


----------



## MrsC2B

I have the flu vaccine every year and had mine at 28 weeks pregnant this year. I had no side effects and have protected both myself and the baby against the flu virus, immunity which the baby will retain for up to 6 months after birth (especially if breastfeeding). 

Although manufacturers will state that their vaccines are not tested on pregnant women, this is mainly to protect them against potential legal action. Lots of pregnant women have the flu vaccine every year with no problems.


----------



## NaturalMomma

MrsC2B said:


> I have the flu vaccine every year and had mine at 28 weeks pregnant this year. I had no side effects and have protected both myself and the baby against the flu virus, immunity which the baby will retain for up to 6 months after birth (especially if breastfeeding).
> 
> *Although manufacturers will state that their vaccines are not tested on pregnant women, this is mainly to protect them against potential legal action.* Lots of pregnant women have the flu vaccine every year with no problems.

No, they have to state it because it's true. It is not tested for safety on pregnant women. We are *just* starting to research the flu vaccine and it's affects on the pregnant woman and her baby. While many women may have no reactions, many other women do. All vaccines carry risks.


----------



## torch2010

I haven't had it but I normally do. My reason being that I had it and the swine flu jab when pregnant with my son and he was stillborn at nearly 26 weeks. For me, it was an easy decision. Woman have gone hundreds of years without having it and have been fine. My mum had 4 healthy children and didn't have it. My sister had 5 healthy girls and didn't have it. I did however contract the flu 2 weeks ago and knocked me for six. I still don't regret not having it though

Edit: We were told the flu jabs had nothing to do with our son becoming an angel but for us it was not a risk we wanted to take


----------



## sevenofnine

I haven't had it. (But in all fairness, I've never received the flu vaccine.) The vaccination, as well as some others, have not been tested in pregnant women. In my opinion, it's hard to say that it's safe because women have been getting it without problems- unfortunately, it can take many years for problems to become evident due to medications or vaccinations.


----------



## fashionqueen

I got the vaccine when I was pregnant.

I know someone whose baby died because she got the flu.


----------



## Jess137

I got the vaccine. I always have anyways though. Although my employer is a hospital system and anyone who refuses the flu shot for any reason is not eligible for a raise that year, must wear a mask at all times and may have to be "counseled" by human resources...

Also my little brother was born with hardly any enamel on his teeth because our mom had the flu in her third trimester with him.


----------



## Sparkles237

i had it and will always have it. I've had the flu and it was awful, i would recommend it to every pregnant women.


----------



## LockandKey

yes the vaccine could have some side effects, but getting the flu while pregnant could lead to much more harmful problems for both you and your baby. 

I had the flu last year when I had forgotten to get the shot, and had a temp of 103, almost had to go to the hospital. Luckily I wasn't pregnant then. I had gotten the flu shot this year before I fell pregnant, but while pregnant with DD, I had gotten the flu shot and suffered no real side effects. Have you personally got the flu shot in the past? Have you had a bad experience with it or the side effects that came with it? If you never really had any issues then perhaps it would be better to get the flu shot before you actually contract the flu


----------



## ready4lullaby

I have never gotten the flu shot. I usually assume I can just let my body fight it off. The only reason I really was looking into it was because my doc recommended it for the baby's safety. I ended up not getting it. My husband and many friends around me just had the flu this last week. I got a very mild version of the respiratory part of it, but none of the fever--thankfully. I'm hoping we are out of the woods now. I have been sick 3 times already since I've gotten pregnant, and that may be why I only got a mild version of what my husband got.


----------



## tommyg

I've not read any of the replies to this thread. 

Can I BEG you to get it, please? 

I 100% understand the concerns and uncertainty over the flu jab. I'd never had flu in my life and was every bit the "it won't happen to me, can't be that bad" type. I delayed getting it until a visit to my GP on the 30th December 2010, who purswaded me I should get it but didn't want to give it to me at just before a 4 day holiday weekend (Doc's in Scotland are shut on the 2nd too).I decided to ask my midwife for it on the following Friday, it was too late I took flu on the Thursday, I ended up in hospital with it. 

My husband was at work so my parents took me to hospital they were taken in to a wee room and told "her lungs are full of fluid, her heart is racing, her blood is full of acid, her kidneys are struggling, the only thing it hasn't affected is her liver but we think we've got her in time"

God only knows what was all in the cocktail of drugs they pumped into me, if I didn't respond to the drugs they were considering an emergancy section to relieve the presure on my lungs thankful that was avoided. 

TBH I doubt I was in a fit state to face the anistectic (spelling) and I'm sure that would have been a last resort to save by baby rather than me. 

I spent a few days on a heart monitor in a high dependancy ward and another few in isolation in a maternity ward, in total I was on oxygen for a week. The whole experience took much of what should have been sheer joy out of DS's birth as it was "thank god he's here but what damage has been done" 

Please don't put yourself, your baby, your family and your friends through what mine went throught. A wee jag is nothing compaired to that lot.

Can I beg you again, please?


----------



## fashionqueen

Another thing if you've never had the flu before you might just think its like a bad cold. It's not. 

I had it once as a teenager I had a whole week off work, was basically out of it for about 8 days. I was hallucinating with the high temps, throwing up, could barely breathe at night etc. 

It was awful & I could take whatever painkillers etc I needed. It would be hell to get it & be pregnant and only be able to take paracetamol.


----------



## Kissel

I got the flu vaccination because my doctors highly recommended it. They said that the flu could damage baby's nervous system and the baby could be protected from the flu for 6 months after birth (If they got the correct strain in the vaccine, anyway). I think I got my vaccination around 16 weeks. It might be different depending on how far along you are. I will be pregnant for the entire flu season, so perhaps it is a more significant risk for somebody like me as opposed to somebody due in August or September? :shrug:

Obviously there will be some adamantly opposed and in favor of any vaccine. I personally never get the flu shot, but figured the benefits for my baby far outweighed the risks. I never got sick from the vaccination and haven't been sick at all this winter, so it has worked out well for me. The baby is also doing very well-no signs of any development problems. If you are still debating by the time my baby is born, I will let you know if she is born with four eyeballs and a third nipple. :haha:


----------



## twobecome3

i never get them and wasnt planning on it now but i asked my MW anyways. she said if you dont normally get them, now is not the time to start. she also said that the one thats out this year hasnt been tested on pregos. what you hear prob just depends on who you ask tho?? MWs tend to oppose just about everything lol, but i bet a doctor would recommend it.


----------



## mamaxo

I would recommend getting it. But not if you have never got it before being pregnant. Every one has different side effects from shots and you definitely don't want to learn about new ones during your pregnancy. Doctor was pushing it on me until I told them I never had it before. They stopped lol


----------



## NaturalMomma

twobecome3 said:


> i never get them and wasnt planning on it now but i asked my MW anyways. she said if you dont normally get them, now is not the time to start. she also said that the one thats out this year hasnt been tested on pregos. what you hear prob just depends on who you ask tho?? MWs tend to oppose just about everything lol, but i bet a doctor would recommend it.

There are plenty of MWs who recommend it, and plenty of Doctors who don't :) It just really depends. The flu vaccine is not tested on pregnant women for safety, and there is research that shows it can be dangerous for pregnant women and babies to recieve the flu vaccine, and also it can be dangerous to get the flu. It really comes down to what you think is more dangerous, which can be a very hard decision.


----------



## LilMamaCG

I'm gonna go get it tomorrow. I went to the ER Dec 21st with the worst chills I could ever imagine..AND horrible night sweats..I had the flu and they told me it was so bad so fast because I'm pregnant. I was so shocked because I didnt know I was pregnant. I'm not taking any chances on catching the flu again, especially since this is the worst flu season in a while. I know too many people coming down with it.


----------

